# This Fescue is Dark



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

It's SnapBackRR from United seeds (A blend of NoNet and Summer).

I'm just blown away by not only how dark it is but by HOW MUCH DARKER it is than other TTTF. If I can get a good comparison picture I will.

Anyone else with dark dark TTTF? What cultivars?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I think the NoNet that United currently sells is Flame. There is another NoNet cultivar called Sunlight, and some places sell it as a blend. I don't know if Flame and Sunlight differ in color. I also haven't used enough Flame to know if the dark color in your SnapBack is from both cultivars. I do know Summer is pretty dark, and very, very, almost extremely dense.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

Yeah it's wild how dense it is, it is kind of creeping me out. (I'm concerned it's more susceptible to disease with how dense the grass is)


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, make sure the fungicides are at the ready. Even better, biofungicides as prevention all year long.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What were the percentages in the seed?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

CrackedCornCrack said:


> It's SnapBackRR from United seeds (A blend of NoNet and Summer).
> 
> I'm just blown away by not only how dark it is but by HOW MUCH DARKER it is than other TTTF. If I can get a good comparison picture I will.
> 
> Anyone else with dark dark TTTF? What cultivars?


Where do I get my hands on that seed!!? Wow that's really dark. How old is the turf?

I overseeded with sss tttf last year and it's not even close to being that dark.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

CrackedCornCrack said:


> Yeah it's wild how dense it is, it is kind of creeping me out. (I'm concerned it's more susceptible to disease with how dense the grass is)


How's your snapbackRR Blend looking?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I did a over seed with summer TTTF last fall .Very fine blade's dark and very dense. The fungus battle has begun hopefully it hangs on.


----------



## Loading (Sep 19, 2019)

Anyone use the current snap back rd? 50% No Net Turf Type Tall Fescue

50% BarRobusto Turf type Tall Fescue


----------

